# Metro EMS (ZA) is currently recruiting



## medicnick83 (Jan 24, 2012)

*(Mainly for people from Cape Town, South Africa)*

Hi Everyone!!!

This is to inform you that WESTERN CAPE PROVINCIAL AMBULANCE SERVICE is currently recruiting. They have advertised post of:

EMERGENCY CARE OFFICER GRADE 1 (BAA/BLS)
EMERGENCY CARE OFFICER GRADE 3 (AEA/ILS)
PARAMEDIC GRADES 1,2,3,4 (CCA, NDIP, BTECH) ALS

They are as well looking for LECTURERS for PGWC COLLEGE of EMERGENCY CARE.

CLOSING DATE IS IN JULY 2012

Please visit www.capegateway.gov.za/jobs for more details regarding the posts.

cheers, all the best of luck!

Direct link to vacancies:

http://www.westerncape.gov.za/eng/jobs/221718
http://www.westerncape.gov.za/eng/jobs/221694
http://www.westerncape.gov.za/eng/jobs/221490
http://www.westerncape.gov.za/eng/jobs/221483


----------



## medicnick83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Remember to get the Z83 document here: http://www.dpe.gov.za/res/Z83ApplicationForm.doc or http://www.capegateway.gov.za/Text/2004/3/application_for_employment_z83.pdf

* Follow the instructions carefully!!!* you can't e-mail it! You must go hand it in yourself or send it via couriers - my advice, take it and hand it in yourself or give it to someone you trust to go hand it in.

They will only contact you after July 2012 (or that is what I was told)


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2012)

How do you figure the Salary on these listings? And is it good for cost of living?


----------



## medicnick83 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fish said:


> How do you figure the Salary on these listings? And is it good for cost of living?



Paramedics (any level) do not get paid very well in ZA.

We (most of us anyways) look at it this way - "you do it for the love of it"

:unsure:


----------

